# The service in my house



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I bought my house two years ago and had saw this when I was running some romex to the panel for some circuits I was redoing. It is above a drop in ceiling. 

This is where the service comes into my house. The 1 1/2 emt goes to an ll over the panel about 10 feet away. The romex behind the lb was done buy the previous owner not me.


I saw that the circuits to the shed in the back yard ran back up the pipe in the panel but I never opened this tee. 


There is a 50 amp welder plug in the shop, a 20 am circuit for the lights and one for the two outlets. There is also an outlet on the side of the house that all the wires to the shop run through before going underground.


The home inspector picked up that the previous owner must have been a maintenance man just because of the color of the wires. He put in a ton of junction boxes when he moved the panel and didn't even manage to put one whole room or even adjacent rooms on the same circuit. Nothing majorly bad other than the mess in service entrance. Just a bunch of dumb things. Come to find out he actually has a state of Iowa class B master electrical license. My wife called him the unhandy handyman. The plumbing and the carpentry that he had done to the house made me scratch my head.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jhellwig said:


> I bought my house two years ago and had saw this when I was running some romex to the panel for some circuits I was redoing. It is above a drop in ceiling.
> 
> This is where the service comes into my house. The 1 1/2 emt goes to an ll over the panel about 10 feet away. The romex behind the lb was done buy the previous owner not me.
> 
> ...


Nice....:jester:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Cant use or re-identify white in a none cable assembly for starters...


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The green wire is only a 12. The plumbing fitting. Branch circuit wires in with service wires. The PVC connector. Probably fill.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

Classic case of git r done


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> ... and didn't even manage to put one whole room or even adjacent rooms on the same circuit. ......


This is not a Code requirement.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> This is not a Code requirement.


No, but it's common sense. Ever heard of it?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> No, but it's common sense. Ever heard of it?


Yes. Common Sense died in 1978, though.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

480sparky said:


> This is not a Code requirement.


It is more the fact that one wall in each of the three bedrooms is on another random circuit. One wall of my master bedroom in on the same circuit as the bathrooms and it isn't even the wall that is next to the bathroom. It is just a cluster of randomness. Luckily he did lable the romex with his kids names so it is easy to figure out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> ..... Luckily he did lable the romex with his kids names so it is easy to figure out.


Which IS a Code violation.....


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Not before 2011. This stuff is somewhere between 1996 and whenever they started making the jackets on romex colored.

It took me a while to figure out whos bedrooms were whos.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> Not before 2011. This stuff is somewhere between 1996 and whenever they started making the jackets on romex colored.
> 
> It took me a while to figure out whos bedrooms were whos.



The color of the sheath of NM is not a Code requirement.

Marking circuits using 'transient' labels is, however, a violation. And has been for several code cycles.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

480sparky said:


> The color of the sheath of NM is not a Code requirement.
> 
> Marking circuits using 'transient' labels is, however, a violation. And has been for several code cycles.


I know the color of the sheath isn't a requirement. It just dates it.

I know transient labels is a violation but didn't the big push on that just come in 2008 or 2011? 

Edit I found it. 2008 was when the transient part came in.


----------

